# Forum General Introduce Yourself  Greetings from here, there and everywhere!

## VioletDisregard

Hello there linguists, culturalists, and all those who just plain like to learn. 
My name is Sam. I've joined this site because I enjoy learning more about other cultures and I strongly believe that language & culture are inseparable in any attempt at learning more about either. As I have a new acquaintance in my life who happens to be Russian, I'm looking to learn a little more about his culture, where he comes from and the language he speaks in order to better understand him. Our professional relationship is very much dependent on good communication so I plan to not only attempt to make myself understood but to better enable myself to understand.  
I hope you guys can help me in my quest for Russian clarity!  
Thanks in advance.

----------


## Lampada

Welcome! 
Добро пожаловать! ::

----------


## VioletDisregard

Thank you  ::

----------


## it-ogo

I like your nick. It is cute taking into account that violet color in colloquial Russian is a synonymous of indifference. Did someone give you a tip?

----------


## rockzmom

> I like your nick. It is cute taking into account that the color violet color in colloquial Russian is a synonymous of indifference. Did someone give you a tip?

 I too like your Nick! I haven't don't recall seeing anyone on the forum from New Zealand since I've been on.

----------


## Demonic_Duck

Yes, your username is great! At first I misread it as "ViolentDisregard", lol.

----------


## VioletDisregard

Hey guys, thanks for the kind words. I've used it for years because I love it  ::   
I had absolutely no idea that violet was synonymous with indifference but that is pretty awesome! It gives my username a whole new dimension that it never had before  ::  I actually got from the name of a cocktail. There was a small, slightly eccentric cocktail bar behind a tiny bookshop in Oxford called Q.I (it belonged to Stephan Fry) and they did a fantastic long cocktail called Violet Disregard. I can't remember now what was in it but it was amazing! And I loved the name because I have an obsession with the colour purple and anything like it. So I have been Violet Disregard ever since. 
And Demonic_Duck...you are certainly not the first person to make that mistake!

----------


## VioletDisregard

I'm not actually from New Zealand, I'm just living here temporarily. I'm from South Africa originally but have lived the majority of the last 10 years in the UK. Coming from the so called Rainbow Nation and moving around so much has definitely contributed to my interest in language and culture  ::

----------


## iloveapple.

I will be glad to discuss Russian culture. You can write me at my e-mail: iloveapple.iphone@yandex.ru

----------

